# Sliding "barn door" at bottom of interior stairs - code violation?



## tallguydirk

Hi - I am looking to install a barn style door at the bottom of my basement interior stairs - essentially exactly like the picture below.  Is this a code violation?


----------



## mark handler

*Is that a required egress from the basement or is there another way out?
If, in my opinion, it is not the only legal exit from the basement, it is okay. if it is the only legal exit then no.*
R311.3.2 Floor elevations for other exterior doors
Doors other than the required egress door shall be provided with* landings or floors *not more than 7-3/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold.

*A step is not a landing*


----------



## north star

** * = * **

tallguydirk,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !  

So that your question(s) can be addressed, which
Code & Edition is applicable ?

** * = * **


----------



## cda

I would say no poroblrm

Only concern is if you have children, are they strong enough to open it ????

And think panic situation


----------



## tallguydirk

mark handler said:


> *Is that a required egress from the basement or is there another way out?
> If, in my opinion, it is not the only legal exit from the basement, it is okay. if it is the only legal exit then no.*
> R311.3.2 Floor elevations for other exterior doors
> Doors other than the required egress door shall be provided with* landings or floors *not more than 7-3/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold.
> 
> *A step is not a landing*




There is an external door in the basement for emergency egress - so it is not the only way out of the basement.  The door will remain open except when I'm in the basement watching a loud movie .


----------



## tallguydirk

north star said:


> ** * = * **
> 
> tallguydirk,
> 
> Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !
> 
> So that your question(s) can be addressed, which
> Code & Edition is applicable ?
> 
> ** * = * **


I am not sure? I live in Virginia and it's a split-level single-family home.  Appreciate any guidance!


----------



## ICE

R311.7.6 Landings for stairways. There shall be a floor or landing at the top and bottom of each stairway. The width perpendicular to the direction of travel shall be not less than the width of the flight served. Landings of shapes other than square or rectangular shall be permitted provided that the depth at the walk line and the total area is not less than that of a quarter circle with a radius equal to the required landing width. Where the stairway has a straight run, the depth in the direction of travel shall be not less than 36 inches (914 mm).

Exception: A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an enclosed garage, provided that a door does not swing over the stairs.

If the door is in the closed position and you have to bend over from the third step up, you'll spill the popcorn.


----------



## tallguydirk

ICE said:


> R311.7.6 Landings for stairways. There shall be a floor or landing at the top and bottom of each stairway. The width perpendicular to the direction of travel shall be not less than the width of the flight served. Landings of shapes other than square or rectangular shall be permitted provided that the depth at the walk line and the total area is not less than that of a quarter circle with a radius equal to the required landing width. Where the stairway has a straight run, the depth in the direction of travel shall be not less than 36 inches (914 mm).
> 
> Exception: A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an enclosed garage, provided that a door does not swing over the stairs.



Am I correct in interpreting that as - YES IT IS AGAINST CODE?



ICE said:


> If the door is in the closed position and you have to bend over from the third step up, you'll spill the popcorn.



Yea for that I was thinking about placing some sort of handle or hand-hold closer to the top of the door so an adult doesn't have to bend way over....and also placing another handle/hand-hold down closer to the middle of the door in case a child needs to open it from the stairwell.  However if it's against code then I suppose this point is moot since I can't install the door


----------



## mark handler

I can see falling down the stairs at 2 AM, banging into the door and having it come off the track and smacking me again. 
But that's just my two AM routine....


----------



## cda

tallguydirk said:


> Am I correct in interpreting that as - YES IT IS AGAINST CODE?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea for that I was thinking about placing some sort of handle or hand-hold closer to the top of the door so an adult doesn't have to bend way over....and also placing another handle/hand-hold down closer to the middle of the door in case a child needs to open it from the stairwell.  However if it's against code then I suppose this point is moot since I can't install the door





You do know it is your Castle, after the Queen of the Castle.


The Barn Door Police normally do not come by to often.

You can always get fancy and make it auto open!!!


----------



## cda

Pocket door, just frame it out away from the existing wall??


https://motion4.eu/motion-4-doors/e-motion/


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> You do know it is your Castle, after the Queen of the Castle.
> The Barn Door Police normally do not come by to often.
> You can always get fancy and make it auto open!!!


Ya, wait for the fire or selling it and having the next guy saying he didn't do it, it is grandfathered.....


----------



## ICE

Exception: A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an enclosed garage, provided that a door does not swing over the stairs.


R311.3.2 Floor elevations for other exterior doors.
Doors other than the required egress door shall be provided with landings or floors not more than 73/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold.

Exception: A top landing is not required where a stairway of not more than two risers is located on the exterior side of the door, provided that the door does not swing over the stairway.

Here's two exceptions for the top of stairs.. There isn't an exception for the bottom of stairs.

In the first exception we have,"A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs".  If there is no floor and no landing, what is there?

My answer to your question:....It is not legal.  While probably not uncomfortable with a barn door a hinged door with a knob wouldn't be comfortable.  

Were it me and my home, if I wanted a door I would install a door.  As an inspector if I found such a door I wouldn't be interested unless I was there for a reason that included that door.  If and when you sell the house you might have to remove the door but hey now, you won't care.


----------



## cda

You can play Get Smart::;


----------



## cda

mark handler said:


> Ya, wait for the fire or selling it and having the next guy saying he didn't do it, it is grandfathered.....




I put my disclaimer above


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> You can play Get Smart::;


And how does it work with power outages....
https://poweroutage.us/area/state/california


----------



## ADAguy

Nice try, (bad idea in this location) be thankful you don't live in earthquake country.


----------



## JohnReesnkv

It's looking pretty interesting.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Hey let's put some glass in that door and see what they say?


----------



## Pcinspector1

The barn door in the pictured may also have a headroom issue if not 6'8"


----------



## JohnReesnkv

I think it's not very safe to put this kind of door in the basement and after all it's not so legal how other guys said. Maybe you just need another kind of door maybe some kind of fire door. I don't really know where you can find it but I'm almost sure that Door Design Lab where I bought all my interior doors have what you need. They really have all kind of doors from interiors to big industrial roller. Maybe you just need not so fancy door with a window in it.


----------



## ADAguy

mark handler said:


> Ya, wait for the fire or selling it and having the next guy saying he didn't do it, it is grandfathered.....


 So "unlike" you to say that MH. Not best practice.


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> You can play Get Smart::;


until the power outage....


----------

